# cá



## ohquenick

Olá. Eu ja vi muitos post falando de  "cá". Mas vocês vam ver que encontrei algumas expressões acho que enfáticas e que poderiam ter diferente sentido e ser traduzidas também de jeito diferente. 

eu *cá* me entendo (Pátria, Fernando Aramburu)​tem *cá* um feitio! (=)​dá-me *cá* uma coisa... (=)​com o que aqui há *cá* me amanho (=)​​yo ya me entiendo (para fazer sentido a tradução óbvia e acho que certa é "ya")​¡tiene un carácter! (sem tradução, enfático)​me da una cosa aquí... (tradução literal, só neste caso)​con lo que hay aquí me apaño (para fazer sentido a tradução óbvia e acho que certa é "ya")​
A dúvida é se neste sentido é também usado em Brasil.

Muito obrigado.

​


----------



## Guigo

Difícil dizer: são tantos falares e sub-falares. Na região Sudeste, onde fica o meu estado, o Rio de Janeiro, diria que é raro de ocorrer, em que pese a vasta colônia lusitana e as influências familiares de pais e avós. Talvez seja mais comum entre os "manezinhos da ilha" (Florianópolis).

EDIÇÃO: aliás, se alguém estiver curioso de saber como é o _manezês_, recomendo no YouTube, assistir ao vídeo "Dezarranjo Ilhéu - Boneco": vem legendado e resulta em boas gargalhadas e ainda uma gozação com os gaúchos.


----------



## ohquenick

Obrigado Guigo. No livro que estou lendo é uma expressão muito común. Acho que é português de Portugal.


----------



## pfaa09

Serve apenas para enfatizar a frase. Para realçar a ideia.
Se retirares o "cá" em todas as frases, elas fazem sentido na mesma.
O seu uso, em gramática, chama-se "expletivo" e usa-se mais de forma informal.


----------



## gato radioso

Es una forma idiomática que da expresividad reforzando que hablamos de nosotros mismos o algo que nos atañe, pero como ya señaló el amigo Pfaa09 no aportan información relevante. Si en vez de hablar el hablante de uno mismo la frase va dirigida a otros, se usa "lá".
Ex:
_Puseste já a mesa?
Já. Está tudo preparado. Vá lá ver._


----------



## Cainejo

Guigo said:


> aliás, se alguém estiver curioso de saber como é o _manezês_, recomendo no YouTube, assistir ao vídeo "Dezarranjo Ilhéu - Boneco": vem legendado e resulta em boas gargalhadas e ainda uma gozação com os gaúchos.



Obrigado pela sugestão, não conhecia e gostei muito desse Dezarranjo Ilhéu, muito divertido para quem aprende e ama vossa língua.


----------



## Carfer

Só uma observação que me parece importante. '_Cá_', aí, é realmente um expletivo e, como todos os expletivos, pode ser retirado sem modificação do sentido. Contudo, isso não significa que se possa omitir sem mais nem menos. As frases que ohquenick propõe, por exemplo, soariam um tanto estranhas sem o '*cá*'. E também convém lembrar que '_cá_' nem sempre é um expletivo. Frequentemente significa '_aqui/neste lugar_', como em '_Cá não dizemos assim' _e aí, obviamente, não é expletivo.


----------



## Alecm

Não se usa no Brasil. No sentido de lugar se usa "aqui".


----------



## Carfer

Ocorreu-me ainda outra coisa que convém acrescentar porque '_cá_', como '_lá_', '_é que_', tem por vezes funções que não são puramente as de um expletivo e que até são essenciais para entender o sentido da frase. Considerem estas
_'Eu sei'
'Eu sei lá/ Eu lá sei'
'Eu cá sei!(?)'
'Eu é que sei'
'Tu sabes lá!'_
Se aceitarmos que os expletivos são sempre redundâncias que, quando muito, dão ênfase ao que se diz, todas essas frases poderiam ser reduzidas a uma simples declaração de ciência, '_Eu sei/ tu sabes'. _É assim? Não. Vejamos
'_Eu sei lá_' significa frequentemente '_Não sei_', exactamente o oposto do que significaria sem '_lá_', e também pode exprimir dúvida como '_Eu sei lá' (_denotando_ 'se isso é assim /se é como dizem/ se isso aconteceu/se isso existe/ etc._')
'_Eu cá sei' _significa frequentemente que há uma razão, que não queremos revelar, para o que fazemos, dizemos ou do que estamos convencidos ('-_Porque é que fizeste isso? -Eu cá sei!'_. É o '_cá_' que acrescenta essa nota de segredo, de razão íntima. E também pode acontecer, ainda que com menor frequência, que se use como alternativa ao '_lá_' para dizer que não se sabe, com uma nota implicando '_Porque é que haveria de saber_'?, que também o _'lá'_ pode assumir.
'_Eu é que sei'_ significa, na maior parte dos casos, a afirmação da prevalência da nossa opinião ou da nossa posição sobre a dos outros. Sem o '_é que_', que não é meramente enfático, perde essa conotação. Se for dito na forma de uma interrogação significa pura e simplesmente '_Não sei', _implicando, não raras vezes,_ 'Tenho alguma obrigação de saber?'
'Tu sabes lá!' _equivale, mais ou menos, a _'Tu nem imaginas! Nem te passa pela cabeça'. _Tirem-lhe o_ 'lá' _e vejam se significa o mesmo_. _
Poderia ainda acrescentar que a entoação com que essas frases são ditas, que não é um factor despiciendo, pode alterar-lhes o sentido, o que também ajuda a perceber que as definições gramaticais, sobretudo se aplicadas mecânicamente, nem sempre são úteis para entender os significados.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Em São Paulo, usa-se muito «vem cá», algo que NUNCA vi com outro verbo.

Ha também a expressão usada amplamente «toma lá, da cá».


----------



## gato radioso

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Em São Paulo, usa-se muito «vem cá», algo que NUNCA vi com outro verbo.
> 
> Ha também a expressão usada amplamente «toma lá, da cá».



Nós temos também algumas expressões que parecem muito relacionadas com essas:

1._ Vem cá_, seria "_ven para acá_" ou, num registo mais coloquial "_ven p´acá_", como forma de chamar alguém para que acuda.

2. _Toma lá, dá cá_, não a dizemos exactamente assim, mas há um idiom muito comum: _Toma y daca. _Na realidade, age como um sustantivo e quer dizer equilibrio, correspondência... entre o que um faz e o que recibe. Ex: _El matrimonio es un toma y daca. _Isto é, deve haver um equilibrio entre o que um e o outro dão. Não me admiraria que ainda fosse alguma evolução da expressão latina _do ut des_.


----------



## ohquenick

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas, dicas e correcções. Muito obrigado Carfer pela sua comprida e útil explicação; vou copiar agora mesto tudo.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

gato radioso said:


> Nós temos também algumas expressões que parecem muito relacionadas com essas:
> 
> 1._ Vem cá_, seria "_ven para acá_" ou, num registo mais coloquial "_ven p´acá_", como forma de chamar alguém para que acuda.
> 
> 2. _Toma lá, dá cá_, não a dizemos exactamente assim, mas há um idiom muito comum: _Toma y daca. _Na realidade, age como um sustantivo e quer dizer equilibrio, correspôndencia... entre o que um faz e o que recibe. Ex: _El matrimonio es un toma y daca. _Isto é, deve haver um equilibrio entre o que um e o outro dão. Não me admiraria que ainda fosse alguma evolução da expressão latina _do ut des_.



Com a preposição «para», pode-se usar todos os verbos estáticos ou de movimento possível: chega pra cá, anda pra cá, pula pra cá, corre pra cá, &c.
Mas sem a preposição «para», o único verbo que usam com cá, ao menos em SP, é vir: vem cá.


----------

